
Show HN: Tasty-cookie – A different way of authenticating - tastycookie
https://github.com/roecrew/tasty-cookie
======
tbodt
So this puts in every form a hidden field with the cookie instead of actually
sending the cookie to the browser?

What's that useful for?

